# Only in Egypt !!



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Tell me that Egypt has an April Fools Day!!!
Pleeeeeeeeeeez!!! 



Youm7 English Edition | Driver invents system to prevent hijacking

After the increase in plane hijacking in the recent period, an Egyptian driver created a new method to prevent hijacking.

When a passenger attempts to hijack a plane, the pilot would press a button producing anesthetic gas. The gas would induce sleep in the cabin, so the pilot can reach the nearest airport and inform security forces.

Saber Fawzy Hassan, the inventor, said that the idea came from his imagination: Hassan used it in an introduction to a political thriller he wrote.

He told Youm7 that he registered the invention at the Scientific Research Academy.

Hassan said Khaled Hassan Azazy, his manager, helped him turn his idea into a registered invention. Hassan said Azazy encouraged him in all ways until he successfully executed the idea and registered it in 144 countries.

Hassan said the best way to use his invention would be when the pilot sees any unusual movement from passengers, he would release the gas.

He added that using his invention depends on separating the air circulation systems of the pilot’s cabin and the passenger’s cabin. It would also use a small box with gas tubes, a fan, and screens covering the passengers’ movement.

Hassan stressed that this invention would help prevent hijacking and save passengers with no losses for planes.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Tell me that Egypt has an April Fools Day!!!
> Pleeeeeeeeeeez!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I think I will invent a better one 

If a plane is hijacked then the pilot presses a big red button and he the crew and all the passengers who are sitting in their seats get ejected out through the roof and land safely by parachute as the hijacker rushes to control the plane:clap2:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Must be April fools gone mad! It's as daft as covering the"false idols" in wax. 


Salafi group reaffirms call to set Egypt?s Pharaonic relics in wax - Bikya Masr


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Registered in 144 countries. I wont hold my breath for any takers...the large airlines are still laughing, the second tier ones are not amused, and the airlines flying the other two groups second-hand planes in the backwash countries dont need it, because nobody wants to fly with them, not even hijackers.


----------

